# Interior of an exterior porch



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished this job today. I used BM Ultra Spec satin. First time I used this product and was very.pleased. 















































































As you can see in the pics it was in rough shape. The HO's didn't want to replace the floor


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A fresh paint job makes all the difference in the world and relatively Inexpensive. Bet you your homeowners are tickled pink with their new porch. Good for them.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

They are having 100 guests this weekend for a therapeutic retreat. They are very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks awesome Scott, do you spray the space?
Jay


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

ColorQuest said:


> Looks awesome Scott, do you spray the space?
> Jay


Thanks. I brushed and rolled it. I do have a sprayer, just didnt use it on this job.


----------

